# Compak E8 - with small and standard Compak Hoppers?



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I bought this from coffeechap about 2 years ago, think it's 3 years old now. It's had a very easy life with me as I've used it very little. Standard (Not redspeed) burrs.

The counter thinks it's ground 35KG of coffee in total. Adding up values for the shots 1, 2 and 3 it's just over 2000 shots (with some 250ish of those being purges using #1).

I haven't noticed any particular marks or anything like that and whenever I do bother putting something through it, I'm always impressed.

So as the sub-forum suggests - what's it worth?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jlarkin said:


> I bought this from coffeechap about 2 years ago, think it's 3 years old now. It's had a very easy life with me as I've used it very little. Standard (Not redspeed) burrs.
> 
> The counter thinks it's ground 35KG of coffee in total. Adding up values for the shots 1, 2 and 3 it's just over 2000 shots (with some 250ish of those being purges using #1).
> 
> ...


Joe, is this for sale or are you just telling us how much you like it!


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

How tall is this with short hopper? I might be interested


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> Joe, is this for sale or are you just telling us how much you like it!


Haha! Edited it to make it more explicit, it's a valuation request in fact...


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

stevenh said:


> How tall is this with short hopper? I might be interested


I make it about 49.5cm to the top of the hopper.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> I make it about 49.5cm to the top of the hopper.


Great! depending on the evaluation I might be interested if you're looking to sell...


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

stevenh said:


> Great! depending on the evaluation I might be interested if you're looking to sell...


Cool. Indeed I believe I'll be looking to sell.


----------



## Niall (Jul 2, 2016)

I would be interested too. Again, depends on valuation.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Probably worth about the amount that you paid for it I'd guess

Its two years older but Id imagine that the new grinder has increased in price a little over that time so the two would negate each other. Use since you've owned the grinder is negligible

That's my thinking fwiw


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

£1100 new now from BB. I think they have only gone up a small amount with currency fluctuations. I have no idea how much you paid for it but my thoughts would be £700


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I was thinking around the £1k mark . . . Or upwards of that. Then it leaves you room to haggle . . .


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

haway Mildred, dont be daft pet......LOL

Once upon a time on here, people respected the asking price and if it was sensible bought it. That was because the ethos used to be that people would take the ebay expected price and knock the fees off for a forum member, but over the past few years that has gone out of the window and no matter how realistic or not the asking price is people bid. This is because the forum has seen a massive influx of members and with that, has come the general lowering of family values....I blame Brexit!

Mildred, I would bet anything you like Joe did not pay anything like a grand for it 2 years ago


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I blame Brexit!


I blame Thatcher


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I think it is still worth what you paid for it maybe a little less not a bad overall cost of ownership


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> I think it is still worth what you paid for it maybe a little less not a bad overall cost of ownership


and how much was that....


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Possible interest depending on price. Even though I should pass and go straight to a Mythos


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

@jlarkin - is it Gloss or Matt Black?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Rom said:


> @jlarkin - is it Gloss or Matt Black?


It's Matt black.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Pretty sure that I bought it for either £850 or £825 - bizarrely can't find the thread on to confirm that.

The price will be £775 collected from Bramley in Hampshire. Considering low usage and an extra hopper etc.

I'd prefer to avoid delivery if possible, although I have the original box. Would consider delivery at buyers expense and risk. I'd have to probably send one of the hoppers separately as I guess they won't all fit in together.

I guess I have to set this up under the sales section now? Will only be able to do that tomorrow.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Rom said:


> Possible interest depending on price. Even though I should pass and go straight to a Mythos


I don't want to lose Joe a potential buyer but if your heart is set on a Mythos I'd bite the bullet and go straight for a Mythos


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

working dog said:


> I don't want to lose Joe a potential buyer but if your heart is set on a Mythos I'd bite the bullet and go straight for a Mythos


Yeah, that's what I've decided on. I don't think Joe will have any trouble selling even with me dropping out. Great grinder at a great price.

Fingers on buttons folks


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Would've liked this one but unfortunately a bit out of my price range. I'm sure someone else will snap this up


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

I'll take it for the asking.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Norvin said:


> I'll take it for the asking.


It isnt a sales thread ......


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

@Glenn or @Jon it isn't a sales thread but I'd feel bad if Norvin missed out, having thrown his hat in the ring? Also is obviously nice for me to have somebody buying it .

Is this ok to go with a sale from here or how should I proceed?

Cheers


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jlarkin said:


> @Glenn or @Jon it isn't a sales thread but I'd feel bad if Norvin missed out, having thrown his hat in the ring? Also is obviously nice for me to have somebody buying it .
> 
> Is this ok to go with a sale from here or how should I proceed?
> 
> Cheers


I'll defer to @Glenn on this one


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Please post in For Sale with Norvin having first refusal.

This is the first and last time I will allow this, but as both members are long time supporters and helpful to others I'm happy to make this concession.


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Ha, why post in the For Sale section?, just say Norvin can buy it









As mentioned above I didn't want to buy the grinder but I would be pretty peed off if I did. Surely the idea of a 'valuation' section is exactly that. If I'd wanted to buy it and someone beat me to it after being advertised in the for sale section then that's how it is. The way this deal has been handled just seems a bit wrong


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Anyone else who was actually abiding by the rules and waiting for a thread has then been penalised by it. These evaluations threads are a nonsense , start a price at where you bought it minus a bjt . Or check the sales threads for previous prices or use eBay prices to guide you . If your price is too high people will make offers anyway.

Perhaps there isn't anyone else who had interest , perhaps there was and again they were waiting for a sales thread, as they know making offers an evaluation thread isn't what the forum asks of its members.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

agree 100%. There is a lengthy forum on sales. Do a bit od research on it. It is just like notifying people you are going to be selling something. The Mignon I just sold on Ebay. If I hd asked for advice on valuation, then £180 would have been ball park. I put it up on here for that price and did not get one single offer


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

When people are continually pulled up for breaking forum rules, Its not a very good example that rules are broken by the person that made them.

It just gives a green light for anyone to do as they please.


----------



## Niall (Jul 2, 2016)

To be honest I was keeping an eye on this. Ive probably been done a favour though, the finances have been stretched of late!


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm sorry if anyone missed out because they were waiting for it to appear in the for sale section. I was perhaps a little mislead by the wording of some of the previous posts. I now see that it was a bit cheeky to put in the offer but I honestly didn't realise at the time. Mea culpa.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Rom said:


> When people are continually pulled up for breaking forum rules, Its not a very good example that rules are broken by the person that made them.
> 
> It just gives a green light for anyone to do as they please.


I think @Glenn articulated pretty clearly that this was a one off and only because of the input the two have given to the forum, it doesn't seem like a big deal and I don't think it will be allowed to happen ever again


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Put yourself in my position @Rom

Damned if you do, damned if you don't.

The outcome I proposed was considered from all angles.

Decision made. Not always right, but the best thing for the members concerned.


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

@Glenn articulated pretty clearly that he was breaking his own rules.

If a newish member had put something in the valuation thread to access its value. Then when a value was decided I had said 'I'll buy it' I can pretty much guarantee it would have been dismissed.

I should say at at this point I have no issue with seller or buyer, they didn't make or change the rules.

It was all done done wrong and you can't argue that.

Peace, love and unity











coffeechap said:


> I think @Glenn articulated pretty clearly that this was a one off and only because of the input the two have given to the forum, it doesn't seem like a big deal and I don't think it will be allowed to happen ever again


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Hey Glenn, it's your forum not mine, you call the shots. But I would of made it fair to everyone who was interested and had been following the thread. Personally I was checking to see when Joe advertised his grinder just to see how quick it sold, who bought it etc. I've seen many things in the For Sale section that I would have bought, if I'd been looking at the right time. But that's the way it is.... apart from this sale.



Glenn said:


> Put yourself in my position @Rom
> 
> Damned if you do, damned if you don't.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Anyway, I'm off to check the for sale section, I might be missing something


----------

